# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  crediti per ritenute d'acconto IRPEF - sas

## cris76

Ciao, altro dubbio amletico. 
un sas subisce delle ritenute che vengono registrate come credito v/erario per ritenute subite. 
tali ritenute vengono poi attribuite, pro-quota, ai soci in sede di UNICO. 
quale scrittura contabile occorre poi porre in essere per stornarle dallo stato patrimoniale della sas? 
diventano dei crediti v/soci? 
grazie mille in anticipo.
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> diventano dei crediti v/soci? 
> grazie mille in anticipo.
> saluti

  E' l'unica risposta possibile. 
ciao

----------


## Contabile

> E' l'unica risposta possibile.
> ciao

  Nella mia mente era venuta fuori questa scrittura: 
Utile da distribuire ai soci a Diversi 
dove nei diversi inserisco 
Cassa/BANCA
Erario/ Ritenute subite

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nella mia mente era venuta fuori questa scrittura: 
> Utile da distribuire ai soci a Diversi 
> dove nei diversi inserisco 
> Cassa/BANCA
> Erario/ Ritenute subite

  Sono d'accordo. 
ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il passaggio delle ritenute ai soci, per lo scomputo in conto IRPEF, va considerato prelievo in conto utili. 
A P.D. si avr&#224;: 
D Soci c/prelevamenti
A Crediti per ritenute 
Saluti

----------


## ARIANNA81

Buonasera a tutti.
su questo argomento avrei ulteriori dubbi. E' il caso di ritenute d'acconto e di una perdita di una Sas in contabilità ordinaria.Mi chiedevo se  le ritenute era giusto imputarle ai soci e la perdita sommarla alla  perdita dell'esercizio passato.
Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonasera a tutti.
> su questo argomento avrei ulteriori dubbi. E' il caso di ritenute d'acconto e di una perdita di una Sas in contabilità ordinaria.Mi chiedevo se  le ritenute era giusto imputarle ai soci e la perdita sommarla alla  perdita dell'esercizio passato.
> Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi.

  Sì, è giusto. 
ciao

----------

